# Pain while nursing



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

My teenage mom Squishy makes eeping noises all the time when nursing and has this awful look of suffering on her face. Her babies are three weeks old and have nippy teeth. I feel bad for her. 

Is there anything I can do for her? Is this normal? My other rat didn't eep when nursing.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm not really sure if she would be in pain, or maybe just irritated? Lol When Roxie's babies got about that age, she seemed to be really worn out and irritated when they would all sneak into her hammock and attack her poor belly for some milk. lol


----------

